# Canadian Weber Dealer?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone know of a Canadian dealer for Weber speakers?

Thanks
TG


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Here in Ontario there are a couple. I thought BoutiqueTone in Montreal carried Weber speakers? Rich at Amplifiers Plus here in Kitchener-Waterloo is a distributor.

Amplifiers Plus - Amplifier Repairs and Restoration - Shipping

Shawn.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

i just bought a weber thru L&M. Think it was a canceled special order, not sure my buddy works there told me he had one (wanted an 8" for my tempo amp).... was competitively priced


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think YellowCabAmplification is a Weber dealer. I bought some stuff from them last year. Worked out great. They are in British Columbia.

Custom guitar speaker cabinets, custom bass speaker cabinets, Weber Speakers, Yellow Cab Amplification, Canada, BC


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys, but none of the links provided indicate that you can order Weber speakers . . .

TG


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Best I can do is 15% off plus shipping. What were you looking for?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Wish I had known about that before I got mine. It actually wasn't bad ordering direct from Weber. A little less than $500.00 all in for a Blue Dog and Silver Bell with Alnico. I lucked into the 10% Christmas discount.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> Thanks for the responses guys, but none of the links provided indicate that you can order Weber speakers . . .
> 
> TG


Well, I ordered my Weber speaker from Rich. If you click on the homepage you'll see he's a supplier for Weber.

Shawn.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

WCGill said:


> Best I can do is 15% off plus shipping. What were you looking for?


Looking for a 10" 8 ohm speaker. Was thinking of one of the 10A125 or 10A150 series speakers.

TG


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't have that one. I probably won't be doing an order for a few months or more so by the time I ordered one, paid shipping and brokerage and sent it to you, there wouldn't be much if any savings to be had. I'd be happy to help if possible.


----------

